# Three times the fail!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

If you guys have followed my builds, you know that my tastes run to the unusual. I love loser cars; they’re what I grew up with and I can remember them sucking even when new. I have found myself to be quite blessed when it comes to finding kits of these things, too!

For example, I don’t think there’s much more of an automotive failure than the Chevy Citation. Well, okay, maybe Ladas and Yugos, but for American cars, the Citation is about as bad as it can get. Heck, even exploding Pintos don’t seem to suck as badly! (Or do they?) Regardless, I have been lucky enough to get a Cavalier and a Chevette, but I was missing something from the GM Trinity of Failure: A Citation!

That has now been corrected, and I’ve got an Out of the Box review for you of the Revell 1/24 Citation kit. It’s not a bad kit, but for some reason they did it as a lowrider! What the… “Thankfully”, it can also be build stock! 

Check out the awesomeness here!

*http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mod...views/revel-124-chevy-citation-xlowrider-oob/*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

You know, I have transplanted SO MANY GM 2.5L 4 poppers in those cars to replace that smaller 4 cylinder they had it in with the "Iron Horse" as they were known (the 2.5L) so. and then it went like a bat outta hell as the engine goin in was almost double the size of that coming out......

One thing they did win!!!! "Beater car of the year", beat the ever lovin ...... outta it and it go and go an go till the body and frame went to rust piles before the 2.5L would!

NICE kit tho.... whats the parts like? I've always wandered how those kits were!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I think the stock build would be a good looking car, maby with a few mods, but those dumb , stupid lowrider wheels and tires have got to go. I hate those style wheels as well as the dumb looking over-sized wheels Foose came up with. The wrong size tires can give any car a toyish look!*


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I never really considered the Citation as being one of the "Lemon cars" of the times. That's not to say that they weren't. But I only knew 3 people back then that had the cars. And none of them were bought new. But they all loved them and seemed to get good service from them.
All of them were hatchbacks. Which seemed to be the more popular version of the car. 
Dad owned one for a short while. With the front wheel drive, it went fairly well in the snow. And he never had any complaints about it.
My girlfriend at the time had one. It was a little shabby looking. But she never had any trouble out of it. And I can vouche for it having plenty of room in the back seat :tongue:

But I'm glad you are building the stock version of the car. And look forward to seeing the finished product. I like all the old 'Loser" cars you build. They are certainly a blast from the past. They bring back good memories :thumbsup:

And as a side note,.....For all anyone may have complained about the "exploding Pintos", I had a little hatchback Pinto with a 4 speed and a 2300 series engine. And I wish I had it now ! It was a great little car. And I got great service out of it.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Stangfreak said:


> *I think the stock build would be a good looking car, maby with a few mods, but those dumb , stupid lowrider wheels and tires have got to go. I hate those style wheels as well as the dumb looking over-sized wheels Foose came up with. The wrong size tires can give any car a toyish look!*


I agree with you 200% !!! I absolutely HATE the lowrider wheels shown on the Citation. And those goofy looking Foose wheels !!! 
From a side view it looks like they have old ten speed bicycle tires on them. I like seeing some rubber on the rims !
And I really hate seeing the old muscle cars with them Foose wheels !!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

DCH10664 said:


> I agree with you 200% !!! I absolutely HATE the lowrider wheels shown on the Citation. And those goofy looking Foose wheels !!!
> From a side view it looks like they have old ten speed bicycle tires on them. I like seeing some rubber on the rims !
> And I really hate seeing the old muscle cars with them Foose wheels !!


I agree 400%!!! I don't mind older wheels on newer cars, but I HATE, HATE, HATE new big low-profile wheels/tires on old cars. Talk about lame. 

Glad some people are liking my losers!


----------



## wildbill63 (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh man that brings back memories! I had an '81 but it was a four door. And agreeing with Hemi, mine ran and ran and was still running when I sold it for scrap cause everything rusted away from what it was supposed to be attached to! :tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Faust said:


> ...I’ve got an Out of the Box review for you of the Revell 1/24 Citation kit. It’s not a bad kit, but for some reason they did it as a lowrider! What the…


*cough*HOOPTY*cough

The tires and wheels as shown on the box art might not look _as_ bad if they weren't sticking out so far, but I agree with previous comments that they're just not right for the car. Then again, it's a Chevy Citation, so I'm not sure _any_ wheels would be right for the car. 

That being said, I'm with you'se guys--I grew up during the 60s and 70s, and I much prefer seeing "period correct" tires and wheels on vehicles from that time period rather than the current trend of oversized wheels and extra-low-profile tires. Regardless, I'm interested in seeing if Faust can give this p.o.s. any redeeming qualities whatsoever with this build. :lol:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

ya juss can't polish a turd.....BUT they do "Craze" over nice... ADDing low-pro's and Foose wheels, isn't anything close to a "Craze".....

Those cars, stock looks best!

I agree the Foose wheels, look ridiculous no matter WHAT car they're put on....


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Good Gravy I HATED the Chevy Citation... I remember a friend of mine bought one a long time ago, she paid in many ways more than just the purchase price! That box cover art cracks me up, what self respecting low rider enthusiast is going to pick a Citation as his subject? Still a piece of history though, I guess...BAD history!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

-Hemi- said:


> ya juss can't polish a turd.....BUT they do "Craze" over nice... ADDing low-pro's and Foose wheels, isn't anything close to a "Craze".....
> 
> Those cars, stock looks best!
> 
> I agree the Foose wheels, look ridiculous no matter WHAT car they're put on....


Hemi, I think this is one model that needs your magic touch. Put some tank tracks under it. A small tank turret on top. And a camo paint job. That would make for a bad ass Citation !!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

LOL DCH, 
I make model engines BIGGER then this whole car in the SAME scale! :tongue:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey, I didn't see an Iron Duke or Quad 4 in your collection! What gives, Hemi?


----------

